# Solved: slow response-HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GWA4164B DVD/CD R



## devagral (Aug 1, 2007)

dear friends,
my machine is dell dimension and o/s is windows xp home sp2.my dvd/cd writer is HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GWA4168B which came bundled with the machine.my problem is that whenever i insert any cd/ dvd, it takes considerably long time to start playing.any solution is most welcome.pl.help. thanx


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Unfortunately the GWA-4164B has not faired well, it has a number of problems. The biggest issue eventually it fails !! I have a Dimension XPS-400 and the same disk drive. I have no problems with the Toshiba Samsung, but have had issues with the GWA for several months, becoming steadily worse until it failed.
I tried all the recommended troubleshooting procedures, including running the Dell diagnostics on the drive, upgrading the firmware, drivers, controllers and changing the filters. I also uninstalled and reinstalled my burning software and disconnected and reconnected the drive cables inside the computer. Finally, in an effort to correct the problem I reinstalled my operating system. Nothing worked, the drive wouldn't recognize any DVD's. Dell sent me a Phillips as a replacement and I installed it several days ago, no more problems. If you are under warranty, request a replacement. If not, you can purchase a Sony or a Phillips for about $35-$40. Good Luck!


----------

